# Good fundraiser ideas please...



## ebojones (Dec 3, 2014)

ALL of the newly raised brothers, and the bros that were raised 4 years ago that are still attending are looking for ways to build our lodge up, and do soooo much more for the community, and schools than is currently being done. This lodge has been re-erected in 1979, and nothing has been done to it or the way it has been run. Good men are dropping off, and about 7 of us refuse to go by the wayside as others before us have. Can you gents PLEASE give us pointers on fundraising, and community aids. None of the brothers before me EVER knew that our lodge had it's own by-laws. I asked for them in a meeting and got the look of death from sec. , and WM. They gave them to me, and me only, but I have made copies and passed them out to other newly raised MM. There haven't been an election 7 years, but I personally look forward to this coming April. The lodge is in very bad shape, and has been since 1979 with no improvements. I dont see the pride in the name we have, but there are some of us that are willing to put forth effort to improve. Your ideas are welcomed. Thanks in advance. I refuse to be one of the brothers that just give up, and leave. We have 27 members on the books, but only 11 active from time to time. 16 have thrown in the towel. Sorry for my rant.....


----------



## Morris (Dec 3, 2014)

Find a school, church, YMCA etc..that has seen better days and fix it. Paint it. Clean the grounds. Add a playground or picnic area. Make it a yearlong (or more) endeavor.


----------



## ebojones (Dec 3, 2014)

Brother just about anything would be an improvement, as this place doesn't have the bare essentials if you know what I mean. I dont want to run things down, but we could, and WILL do better. We need to raise funds first, as the lodge is running solely on dues. We WILL do better


----------



## Morris (Dec 3, 2014)

ebojones said:


> Brother just about anything would be an improvement, as this place doesn't have the bare essentials if you know what I mean. I dont want to run things down, but we could, and WILL do better. We need to raise funds first, as the lodge is running solely on dues. We WILL do better



Sorry I misread what you were asking about. I was just throwing out some community ideas.

Set up a Christmas wrappings table and wrap gifts on donations. See what talents you have amongst each other and see if you can come up with something. Also, call those brothers who don't show up and tell them you guys need their help. Have a plan or goal you can share with them and let them know how they can contribute to meet those goals. 

I'm sure it's easier said than done.


----------



## NY.Light (Dec 3, 2014)

No election in seven years? Is that normal for a lodge?


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 3, 2014)

One fundraiser idea I have been "kicking around", is a "constitution sale". This sounds a little odd. Here is how it works:

You get copies of the constitution in booklet form.

You set up a table at a Wal-Mart, or any such place, where there are people.

You GIVE the booklet to any interested person. And you set up a collection box, where people can drop in donations.

Most people have never read the constitution of the United States.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Dec 3, 2014)

Somewhere I actually have a constitution booklet published by my former jurisdiction. I am not sure what their reasoning was when they published it.


----------



## ebojones (Dec 3, 2014)

NY.Light said:


> No election in seven years? Is that normal for a lodge?


No sir that is NOT normal. As I said nobody had the bi-laws until I asked and gave out copies. We were shown the lodge's charter tuesday night, and I asked what the letters at the top represented, and he was unable to tell me what the initials stood for. I have been searching for a charter issued by MWPHGLoT and havent found one yet, but I will look when we meet on the 16th and write down the initials and research unless someone on here can enlighten me. I know the second set of initials are GAOTU and know what that means. Dont remember the first set of initials. Started with the letter I.


----------



## Morris (Dec 3, 2014)

ebojones said:


> No sir that is NOT normal. As I said nobody had the bi-laws until I asked and gave out copies. We were shown the lodge's charter tuesday night, and I asked what the letters at the top represented, and he was unable to tell me what the initials stood for. I have been searching for a charter issued by MWPHGLoT and havent found one yet, but I will look when we meet on the 16th and write down the initials and research unless someone on here can enlighten me. I know the second set of initials are GAOTU and know what that means. Dont remember the first set of initials. Started with the letter I.


Do the bi-laws make reference to a particular grand lodge?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 3, 2014)

Are u worried that your lodge is not regular?


----------



## Zack (Dec 4, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> One fundraiser idea I have been "kicking around", is a "constitution sale". This sounds a little odd. Here is how it works:
> 
> Most people have never read the constitution of the United States.


 
The reason most people have never read the Constitution is because they don't care to.  It's free on-line so why would they pay you to read it?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Are u worried that your lodge is not regular?



If a lodge hasn't had elections in several years they are not regular even if their charter is from a regular and recognized jurisdiction.  Even if the officers remain in place year after year unopposed an annual election ceremony is mandatory.  Failing to do it risks getting their charter pulled.



cemab4y said:


> Most people have never read the constitution of the United States.



When I was in elementary school it was mandatory reading in social studies when we were taught the checks and balances system.  I suggest that most people don't remember readings but they actually have.  I find this even sadder than the notion that most people have not read it.  If it has since been dropped from the curriculum that's even worse.


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 4, 2014)

Interesting. His lodge is listed on the official MWPHGLoTX. So since I'm still pretty new to everything, what happens in such a situation as this? Should the MWPHGL not have done something by now if they've gone that long with no elections?


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> Should the MWPHGL not have done something by now if they've gone that long with no elections?



They have to know it's happening to have anything to react to.  Likely no one has said anything to the DDGM or run it further up the chain of command.  And then if the lodge has been near failure for years they might chose to be generous and cut the lodge slack.

If there are no candidates for office it may seem like holding an uncontested elect is lip service and they don't do it because they think it insincere or wasted effort.  Thing is, annual elections are mandatory whether there are candidates or not.  Pay the lip service.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 5, 2014)

Zack said:


> The reason most people have never read the Constitution is because they don't care to.  It's free on-line so why would they pay you to read it?



Go back and read the original post. You GIVE the booklets to any interested person. NO CHARGE. You have a "drop box", so people may drop in a donation if they care to.

The Constitution of the United States is an unknown to most people. How sad. The longest surviving charter of self-government in the world, is one of the least-read documents in the world.

Many (not all) of the framers were Freemasons. Having a constitution "sale" is a way to get Freemasonry out into the public. It is a way to get the constitution into the hands of the people. Of course, you can read the constitution on line for free, but it is not the same as having your own copy in your pocket.

Having the sale, will get your lodge out into the public eye. You may even generate some discussions. Men may even ask "How can I become a Mason?"/

Many masons and lodges, forget that there some "non-cash" benefits to fund raisers.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 5, 2014)

One fundraiser that is used by many Shrine centers, and some lodges is a "paper sale". At Aladdin Shrine in Columbus OH, we had a yearly paper sale. We wrote a four page "sheet", with information about the Shrine hospitals, and the Shrine. A couple of photos of kids in the hospitals, and a big photo of the potentate.

We had several thousand of these newspapers printed up, and then distributed to the various shrine clubs in the central Ohio area.

On Saturday morning, we went to shopping centers, and stood at street corners, and GAVE the newspapers to anyone who passed by. We set up "drop boxes" where people could drop in money if they chose to.

Every year, Aladdin shrine makes a huge amount of money from the paper sale, and it generates interest in the Shrine, and people learn about the free Shriners hospitals, and we even got several inquiries "How can I be a Shriner?".

The paper sale could be adopted for a Craft lodge! A small four-page sheet, with stories of Masonry, and some photos, and maybe a piece about your Grand Lodge charities, and your Masonic widow's home, etc.


----------

